# Christmas brats



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Started out with a butt.......










Coarse ground, seasoned, and stuffed into these (only casings I could find local) seemed to be about 30-35mm










stuffed pretty well.










Got em linked up and resting in fridge now, will update when I add a lil smoke to em tomorrow.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow! One of these days I got to try doing that!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thats awesome,looking forward to your next pics...


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

update...

added a lil smoke at 225
[


















finally


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

will vac seal this evening....


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

In real estate, the key is location, location, location. Same applies to cooking. Recipe, recipe, recipe. You might find these sites useful for your casings.

http://www.lemproducts.com/category/sausage-jerky-seasonings-cure-spices

http://www.sausagesource.com/

You can type "casings" in the seach bar to speed it up.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

yeah lots of better places to get casings, sausagemaker.com is pretty good, but in a pinch I had to make do with the local provider,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,could list a thousand internet sources but all of em are not worth a piss in the wind when your already stuffing........but a good thought anyway


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

as stated in the post "only casings I could get locally" now i'm done........


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Understand. Been caught like that more than one time. It's called "when the pots right". Alrite, now the recipe, ingredients, seasonings and particulars. Figgering on making some deer sausage later.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

they turned out awesome,thanks for the pics...


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

just a recipe I found off the net, has some slow heat to it that hit's you about half way through the sausage....personally, I think it's missing something brat like, but that's just me.. I considered replacing the water with beer but wasn't gonna gamble on first attempt, sausage pros said it would have been ok...
here is recipe:
5 lbs ground pork or 4lbs ground pork and 1 lb lean beef

1 TBS ground coriander

1.5 tsp good paprika

1 tsp ground black pepper

2 TBS Kosher salt

2 tsp dried rosemary

4 tsp sugar

2 tsp cayenne pepper

1 TBS sage

1.5 TBS dry mustard

1 tsp nutmeg

1/4 cup soy concentrate

1 cup cold water

Mix all spices and cold water together and mix well into meat. Stuff hog casings and form links. Use or freeze promptly.

I subbed in powdered milk for soy concentrate, didn't seem to affect anything...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks. From what I found out, powered milk works fine.


----------

